# Question regarding Saudi Arabia



## seasound101 (May 20, 2012)

Hi, 

I want to move to KSA on Azad visa from pakistan but i have a question. I am an MBA and have some Banking Exp. here. Can i come to Saudi arabia on Electrician visa. the agent says its a trade visa and its transferable. The tile of the Azad visa is Electrician". Both professions are way apart from each other. will this be a problem?

Please someone experienced should guide on this.


----------



## Ali_g (Oct 5, 2012)

seasound101 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to move to KSA on Azad visa from pakistan but i have a question. I am an MBA and have some Banking Exp. here. Can i come to Saudi arabia on Electrician visa. the agent says its a trade visa and its transferable. The tile of the Azad visa is Electrician". Both professions are way apart from each other. will this be a problem?
> 
> Please someone experienced should guide on this.


Hi there , I'm a Saudi and I have some background on such issues . 

Its hard now days to change your visa from a profession to another , but its really depends on the firm ability and "Saudization score". 

The Saudi government issues visas to firms depending on what they "think" the firm need, most of the time they give unrelated visas , so , if the firm wanted to change the visa trade they will need to justify it. 

I remember seeing a lot of expats holding non-related trades on their visas. If its a large firm then dont worry about it . 

Hope that helps .


----------

